# Labels: Where do I start?



## univity (Jul 19, 2008)

I have yet to design any labels, mostly because I am not sure exactly where to start. 


Should I use the designer and buy labels from onlinelabels.com?
If I want to just use Word or Publisher and get labels from George - what do you guys do? Is there a standard label size or something (like when you buy Avery labels to print xmas card addresses or whatever). I am pretty sure I can come up with some decent labels on my own once I get some templates, I am just not sure where to start.


In the meantime I did do the following with some gift tags, silver gift-wrap string stuff, and my P-Touch... One nice thing about them is when in the wine rack you can see exactly what the bottle is without removing it if you let the tag hang out. They look nicer than the picture leads u to believe. Putting the labels on straight seems to be my biggest challenge. Maybe I need a few glasses of wine to calm down the shakes!






*Edited by: univity *


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2008)

I use Avery's free blank sheet download and George's pre gummed label paper. 
<t></t><t></t><table id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">4578 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

White Label Paper - 18 pk.


Natural Wheat Glue - 8.5" X 11". Can make up to 12 labels per sheet.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$4.99</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$4.99 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="right">$4.74</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Stocked </td>
<td width="15%">

Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">6114 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Wine Label Paper - Blue


Natural Wheat Glue - 8.5" X 11". Can make up to 12 labels per sheet.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$0.30</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$0.30 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="right">$0.29</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Stocked </td>
<td width="15%">

Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">6113 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Wine Label Paper - Canary Yellow


Natural Wheat Glue - 8.5" X 11". Can make up to 12 labels per sheet.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$0.30</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$0.30 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="right">$0.29</td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">Stocked </td>
<td width="15%">

Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</td>
</tr>

</t></table>


These labels come right off with a hot water soak and print very nice with an inkjet and really nice if you have a laser printer. Hope the link below works for you, if not just Google Avery free downloads. I usually use the 3 1/3" x 4" under shipping labels.




Shipping Labels
<t></t><t></t><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td width="6">



</td>
<td width="5">



</td>
<td>Multi-Use Labels
</td></tr></t></table>
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Mike1973 (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been messing with designing a few. My bother got a program called Wine Label 3 and I've been playing around a bit with that. I like the "design your own" style so thats what I've been experimenting with. Other people use photoshop and other programs but I'm not that creative



As far as paper, I think several people here use regular (but good quality) paper and just use a glue stick to apply them. From what I've seen, you want to spray some shellac (sp?) or something like that on the paper so that they hold up to condensation and such that might happen. Hope this helps!


----------



## Joanie (Jul 20, 2008)

If you have access to a laser printer you don't need the shellac with regular copy paper but if you use an inkjet printer, the shellac will keep the labels from bleeding. The other nice thing about using copy paper and a glue stick is that it comes off so easily.


----------



## univity (Jul 20, 2008)

Thx Wade - exactly what I was looking for !
I will probably try some paper from george and just some plain paper and glue stick to see what works best for me. FYI - I have also found some things looking at the scrapbook section of a local crafts store (Michael's) - like they have paper punches that would be nice to cut out some neat shaped labels etc


im not really into "crafts" type stuff so I just want to do something that makes the process simple and easy


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2008)

The glue stick works as well as Georges paper but is easier as you dont have to worry about getting the glue everywhere to get a good stick or the glue getting on the bottle when applying it as it sometimes squeezes out a little. The best way to do the glue stick is to cut them out, place a label on a waxed add and spread the glue that way. I put down a paper towel and place the wine bottle down on that to prevent the bottle from rolling. I use mainly Microsoft Picture It 7.0 which is a program that typically comes with a digital camera and does a fantastic job with little knowledge needed to operate. I have Photoshop CS which is a huge program and you can do anything with that program but a lot of editing skills are needed. Good luck. I like the idea of the paper punches.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 20, 2008)

Next month, I will havea new labeling system with peel and stick labels. You won't be able to add your own picture, but you will have about 50 choices.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 20, 2008)

That sounds like a good deal. Just be very selective in the paper stock for it. Some I have had work great and others are a real pain to get off. I cleaned over 10 cases today and cringed every time I came across some of the one paper. I needed to use the new razor blade trick- around, not up and down on those bad ones. Some come off great with a soak and others fall off. They all were different types of peel and stick.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 20, 2008)

They are supposed to peel right off after soaking for 30 seconds. The people using them all had excellent comments about the ease of creating and removing. The system was displayed today at the conference.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't wait to give it a shot!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe we can work out a deal with the manufacturer like you do with the corks as to have some custom made eventually.


----------



## univity (Jul 23, 2008)

well heck - maybe I will just wait and see what george has available with those new ones - I'm lazy when it comes to labels - I go through so much wine myself it kind of seems pointless to label just for me to take it off later 



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## termini (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm with univity....when I bottle, I go 50/50, the bottles that I will give away get lables and shrink capsules on top, and the ones we will drink get masking tape! I'm liv'n large!


----------



## ntx_man (Sep 14, 2008)

If one wants to _really _get into the label making thing download GIMP. It's the best image tool out there, and it free. There are versions for UNIX and Windows. I created this label with it (my first attempt).

Frank


----------



## Bert (Sep 15, 2008)

Cool looking label ntx man..


----------



## Bert (Sep 15, 2008)

And Welcome to the forum ntx man....Hope you stay and enjoy this great hobby..


----------



## Joanie (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice, Frank!!!! I really like that label! Are you sure it was your first attempt???


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad to have you here ntx man....

Nice looking label.....very professional looking.

Hope you stay awhile and share your knowledge.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 15, 2008)

Simple and elegant! welcome to the forum Frank.


----------



## ntx_man (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks! And I promise not to be a stranger!

Frank

denton, texas


----------



## univity (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice label - I will give that a download - I did actually make some labels but haven't gotten around to posting them yet - they are pretty simple though - but hey - my first attempt. Once we get power back at home I will try to post them - stupid storms.

*Edited by: univity *


----------



## eclectic (Sep 19, 2008)

A little over a year ago I read in another forum about printing labels on nice quality plain paper, then spray with a couple light coats of acrylic sealer (from a craft store) so they won't bleed. Turn the label over and coat it with milk using a pastry brush and apply to the bottle. Be careful to get it straight the first time, because it will stick quickly. Once the bottle is empty you simply soak it about 1 minute in dish water and the label floats off. The albumen in the milk is what makes it stick.


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 19, 2008)

*An Elmers Glue Stick works great. You can get them with a purple/blue tint that you can use to see where you are applying the glue. It will fade to invisable.....and they soak off...very easily. Don'tknow about the milk. But if you are as old asI am, you might remember making a paste of flour and milk as a glue. I know laser printers are expensive(ink cartridges). but they do produce a very professional label. Ink jet tends to be a little washed out colorwise. The polyurethene will bring out those colors a little more if you don't have a laser printer. *

*I have even used the spray polyurethene on the laser printed labels. It gives them a very rich color and almost a texture.*

*Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Joanie (Sep 20, 2008)

I never thought of spraying laser labels. Great idea, Ramona! I like the idea of richer colors! Richer is always better!




I will try that!


----------

